# Another coolant leak, from passenger side front.



## JBallou (Jan 6, 2009)

Given the age, and miles 120k it is bound to have some more leaks. Started marking it's spot on the garage floor with the coolant again. This time it is leaking down the passenger side of the block behind the alternator. Leaving a crusty trail from the bottom corner of the pan near the oil level sensor up and behind the alternator.
I have looked extensively for the source and can't see where it comes from, I guess that I need to remove the alternator. The hoses that I can see are not leaking. My instinct tells me that it is another o-ring from somewhere, but where?
I replaced the WP 5k ago, and have checked all of my other o-ring work on the back of the head and under the intake, yet no dice. 
Any thoughts or suggestions before I spend a couple hours removing stuff to find the leak?
I really don't want to remove the bumper to get in that area again but if that is what is needed


----------



## JBallou (Jan 6, 2009)

I am now thinking that it is the t-stat o-ring, after looking at some engine pics from quattroworld. Gonna dive in tomorrow, got the time.


----------



## JBallou (Jan 6, 2009)

Well this place is full of crickets! Kind of like a blog now.
I replaced the t-stat o-ring, it seems to have stopped that leak, I am optomistic. Managed to slip it in behind the t-belt, that saved alot of time.


----------



## BonTechnik (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: (JBallou)*

Did that take care of it then?


----------

